# Clutch?



## MRA (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi folks

I'm adding a motor with a worm-reduction box onto the x-axis of my home-made miller.

I was going to do it with a long and improbable belt drive, so as to be able to slacken the belt and use the hand-wheel.  But a direct-drive would be neater, and easy with the motor I have fallen upon.

I could make the drive attach and detach with a 12-pt socket and bolt head, as a kind of dog clutch.  But if I needed to re-engage the motor I might need to move things by up to a 30 deg turn, before I can engage it.

So - anyone have an idea for a simple in-line clutch which I can engage or disengage at any point?  I'm wondering about a taper held in by light axial pressure.  

cheers
Mark


----------



## mcostello (Nov 27, 2017)

A rubber cone clutch would work. Do You have a milling machine with an adjustable handle is another example.


----------



## john_reese (Nov 27, 2017)

Stefan Gotteswinter had a good you tube video on setting up a power feed for the mill, including the clutch.


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 27, 2017)

Have you checked out Brian's expanding shoe clutch ?
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=26056&highlight=Rupnow+clutch


----------



## MRA (Nov 28, 2017)

hey Herbie, that's very fancy...maybe V3.0 milling machine!  I like the idea of a rubber cone as well - that could be V2.0.  And version 1?  That's just a bolt head and a 12 pt socket.  I forgot there's enough backlash in the feed screw nut that even if I have to back the handle off 30 degrees to engage the motor, the bed isn't going to move 

Tomorrow I hope to cast an ally thing which the motor housing will slot onto, to contain the torque reaction.  The motor came in a nice heavy abs box which I'm going to retain since it will keep the crap out and make it easier to mount.  It's the 'incline motor' off a treadmill I bought for the main motor, which is going on my lathe.  So I hope to get my 15 quids-worth out of it all!


----------

